# Need a trapping pistol



## coyotejon

Hey guys just wondering what suggestions you may have for a good pistol to carry on the trapline. I am looking for something that is quality but don't want to spend an arm and a leg. I am looking for a .22 of some sort and would be using it mainly for dispatching animals. I should add that I would rather spend a little more for a quality gun than end up buying a crappy one, then another crappy one, then finally a nice one! You guys know what I mean. When it comes to purchases like this I try to avoid saving a few bucks if it means I am going to have to replace something or be unhappy with it immediately after buying it. Thanks guys!


----------



## youngdon

Ruger makes the new model single six in 22LR that comes with an extra cylinder in 22WMR. Check their website, they have a host of 22LR revolvers and semi-auto's that are all top quality.


----------



## Mattuk

I wish I could have a pistol for RTA deer dispatch.


----------



## youngdon

Rta ??


----------



## Mattuk

Road Traffic Accident.


----------



## ebbs

youngdon said:


> Ruger makes the new model single six in 22LR that comes with an extra cylinder in 22WMR. Check their website, they have a host of 22LR revolvers and semi-auto's that are all top quality.


Hey Jon, Ruger also just released a new "Single Ten" model. Not available in 22 Mag, BUT as Don mentioned, with the 22LR cylinder you should be able to shoot shorts out of it as well for even less hide damage.


----------



## coyotejon

How much do those "Single tens" cost a guy? Would I be able to shoot shorts out of the single 6? As you can tell I know nothing about pistols.


----------



## youngdon

Yes you should be able to shoot shorts out of any revolver marked 22lr.

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=240463801

here's one for $406 free shipping plus your FFL charge of course


----------



## youngdon

Mattuk said:


> Road Traffic Accident.


Isn't that redundant ??


----------



## ebbs

coyotejon said:


> How much do those "Single tens" cost a guy? Would I be able to shoot shorts out of the single 6? As you can tell I know nothing about pistols.


Hey Jon, you shouldn't have a hard time finding a Single Six with both cylinders in the ballpark of $400-$450 new. But you can find them used for a little lower. They've been around for a LONG time, AND like Don says, it's a Ruger, and Ruger wheelguns are hard to beat.


----------



## youngdon

I would opt for the single six myself as it gives you the option of a 22mag should you decide to use it for something not caught in a trap. And you'll probaly find more of them on the used market as they have been around for many years.


----------



## coyotejon

Probably a dumb question but what would using a .22 mag be practical for? Just squirrels and rabbits and stuff? By the way thanks for the advice guys. Sounds like you can't go wrong with a single 6. I have talked to a couple guys that own them and they said they are reliable as hell, never misfire, and are easy to clean.


----------



## El Gato Loco

In the same boat myself. Leaning heavily towards a single six because of the longer barrel. Here in CO we have to cage so I am talking about a 1 ft shot. I wanna shoot 22 shorts but can't shoot them from the .22 pistols I have now because they are all autos.

Not sure what you would use a 22 mag for in trapping. I'd think the shorts and LR's would be all you would need.


----------



## youngdon

I'd use it for ground squirrels and prairie dogs, and it also has a bit more oomph if you used it for calling coyotes or a bobcat showed up and wanted to use a pistol. Here a 22WMR is also legal for Javalina, and it used to be legal for turkey, although they may have changed to shotgun only for turkey.


----------



## On a call

Shorts and CB's work well enough on those critters being held. Placement as always is the key.

I have a single six and it is a beater, not to be taken that I beat it.. I like the single action as I have no need for a double while trapping.

Gun shows is always a good place to locate a used one. I am going to venture a guess in the 200.00 range.

With this said...Catnapper had a post on a injection method. I beleave he posted it about this time last year ?


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> Isn't that redundant ??


Well no not all are killed outright.


----------



## hassell

Chris Miller said:


> In the same boat myself. Leaning heavily towards a single six because of the longer barrel. Here in CO we have to cage so I am talking about a 1 ft shot. I wanna shoot 22 shorts but can't shoot them from the .22 pistols I have now because they are all autos.
> 
> Not sure what you would use a 22 mag for in trapping. I'd think the shorts and LR's would be all you would need.


 Its to bad you have to use cages, otherwise a tap on the head for cats puts them down, I use only stingers in 22, shorts and longs without PERFECT placement-- you'll have one heck of a mess plus lots of excitement.


----------



## On a call

Mattuk said:


> Well no not all are killed outright.


I have had to put a couple down that way,


----------



## Mattuk

It would be easier than a rifle.


----------



## On a call

Yes without question it is more easy in many ways.

CJ Another idea is to buy a cheap .22 rifle and cut it down. I have a friend who did that and he used that for years shooting rabbits mostly. You have to be carefull not to take off too much to make it an illegal weapon. I do not remember all the perameters but he cut the stock off just behind the grip and the barrel is about 22 inches or so if I remember correctly. He scoped it and it shot great we were able to be very effective on game even at 75 yard distances. So if you are on a tight budget this is a cheap way.

I have no idea where to tell you find the leagal limits but I am guessing you could call a gun smith.


----------



## El Gato Loco

Once you drop below a 16" barrel or 26" total length its classified as a SBR (short barrel rifle) and would require the $200 Class III tax stamp and registration with the BATFE.


----------



## On a call

Sounds about right Chris.

Thank you for the heads up. 26 total inches is certainly more than most handguns. But...it is still not all that hard to carry. Again...the advantage was longer range shooting. Add a rifle scope and she pulls up nice, hold steady and you have a good gun for both longer and shorter ranges.

Good luck


----------



## knapper

The legality of it would very from state to state


----------



## El Gato Loco

knapper said:


> The legality of it would very from state to state


Didn't think about state laws... I guess that's possible. The federal law is in stone though. No if's, and's or but's about it.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Firearms_Act


----------



## youngdon

I think federal law would govern the situation. State laws can be more restrictive but not less. Chris had it right !


----------



## El Gato Loco

youngdon said:


> I think federal law would govern the situation. State laws can be more restrictive but not less. Chris had it right !


You never do know. I saw a jeep last month with a deadhead sticker and a backseat full of pot plants. CO is ok with that, but something tells me the feds would have had his *** if caught...


----------



## roscogruen

On a call said:


> Shorts and CB's work well enough on those critters being held. Placement as always is the key.
> 
> I have a single six and it is a beater, not to be taken that I beat it.. I like the single action as I have no need for a double while trapping.
> 
> Gun shows is always a good place to locate a used one. I am going to venture a guess in the 200.00 range.
> 
> With this said...Catnapper had a post on a injection method. I beleave he posted it about this time last year ?


 I'm thinking the Gun show in November as well.


----------



## On a call

Yeah without being to openly advertise firearms on like Craigslist makes it a little tuffer.

Ask around you might get lucky.


----------



## catcapper

Since it was mentioned--- I want to remind all you folks that are think'in about injection---CHECK YOUR STATE REGS. to see if it is LEGAL in your part of our great U.S.A.. Here in Colorado it is ILLEGAL to use any injection methods WITHOUT a PERMIT.

Go with the pole (choke) and you won't have the holes. I'm just gett'in old and grumpy, and I don't like sew'in holes in furs anymore. Ha!!!!---I can just see it now---Rick is gonna PM my and tell me I'm gett'in old and grumpy AND lazy. But what are buddies for.lol.


----------



## On a call

Interesting, Colorado certainly has it ways of tying your hands in lots of differant ways.

Thank you Grumpy for sharing that, I had no idea it was not leagal without a permit. Go find sleepy and wake with Happy in the morning


----------



## catcapper




----------

